# Disassembling a kitchen cabinet



## dshepord (Mar 30, 2011)

I read with interest the post regarding kitchen cabinet doors. I have the same problem with a refrigerator that is too tall for the cabinet. I need to take apart the cabinet and make it shorter. It is at least 35 years old, oak frame. Since I haven't found any cabinet makers interested in so small a job I must tackle it myself. Any tips or suggestions for getting it apart without destroying pieces of wood?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

dshepord said:


> I read with interest the post regarding kitchen cabinet doors. I have the same problem with a refrigerator that is too tall for the cabinet. I need to take apart the cabinet and make it shorter. It is at least 35 years old, oak frame. Since I haven't found any cabinet makers interested in so small a job I must tackle it myself. Any tips or suggestions for getting it apart without destroying pieces of wood?


Little more information would help. How tall is to tall? If we're thinking of the same thread, I think much of the problem was resolved by screwing the refrigerator feet in more. For half an inch or so, should be able to work around tearing the cabinet apart. 4 or 5 inches is another matter.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Doug

Sometimes it's best to just replace the cabinet after all it's just a box with door(s) that you can make easy. 

=========



dshepord said:


> I read with interest the post regarding kitchen cabinet doors. I have the same problem with a refrigerator that is too tall for the cabinet. I need to take apart the cabinet and make it shorter. It is at least 35 years old, oak frame. Since I haven't found any cabinet makers interested in so small a job I must tackle it myself. Any tips or suggestions for getting it apart without destroying pieces of wood?


----------



## woodjoiner (Mar 23, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Doug
> 
> Sometimes it's best to just replace the cabinet after all it's just a box with door(s) that you can make easy.
> 
> =========


Bob, that sounds just like a statement a builder would make when you are trying to bid a job.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Leon

Well yes and no, most short cuts just don't work out right  like they say junk in junk out..if it's worth doing it's worth doing it right I think..


=======



woodjoiner said:


> Bob, that sounds just like a statement a builder would make when you are trying to bid a job.


----------



## keeflester (Oct 23, 2010)

cut a hole in the ceiling and put the top of the cabinet through the hole. Tell your wife its a design feature.:haha:


----------



## keeflester (Oct 23, 2010)

keeflester said:


> cut a hole in the ceiling and put the top of the cabinet through the hole. Tell your wife its a design feature.:haha:


or you could do what I did. Cut the top off the cabinet, trim down from the top. If the hinge is compromised, cut a new hinge hole, the only raw edges will be at the top out of sight. It worked fine in our kitchen.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Ya get good air circulation in the cabinet to boot!! :jester:


----------



## jcr3 (Mar 12, 2011)

some cabinet makers cut the face frames so they hang down lower than the bottom of the cabinet by 1/4-1/2", and on cabinets 35+ years old the face frame may have been only nailed on with a few finish nails, of course since we dont know how tall the fridge is, or how low your cabinet hangs we cant really know what the best fix is


----------



## dshepord (Mar 30, 2011)

I should have been more specific. I need to reduce the cabinet by about 5 inches and I need a top on which to place things.


----------

